# Teaching a pup to not mark



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all, I have an 18 month old female V (Abby) and an almost 4 month old male V (Porter). Our female just recently finished her first heat and will be spayed in the next 3-4 weeks. I have never had a male dog before Porter so I am a little unsure and weary of what to do. I want to keep him intact for as long as possible so he can have the hormones to properly grow and fill out; however, I don't want him marking inside the house. He is puppy pad trained as well as goes outside on the grass. What can I do to keep him from marking as well as what should I prepare myself for in preparation for him as he is growing older? Thanks!!


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Mine has never maked inside the house...and I did nothing special.

When we are outside however...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had 4 male dogs and none of them have marked in the house. I think you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like PIKE some things neVer change - learn 2 liVe with it


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley peed on her bed to mark it from the day we brought her home until she was about 6 months... and she's a GIRL! : She slept on old blankets and towels for a while.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I just posted about this about a week ago, and most of the responses I have gotten say you can't really stop him from marking in general ( I posted in the general section called "neutering advice). Advice we received was correcting him if Miles marks in the house, but outside you can't really stop it. Miles is 8 months and has only marked in the house once and I think he learned his lesson after that. He marked in his bed after his friend was over, and we corrected him. Over the weekend he was so excited when we got home he had a small accident on his bed, and he immediately felt bad and ran into the corner. Of course it was an accident from excitement so we didn't correct him, but were happy that he has learned that marking his bed is not ok. Best of luck with your pup!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, barretts87, and welcome to the forums! Your dogs are so beautiful (well, I'm sure you already know that)!!

I've had both males and females, and never really noticed much difference in potty training. As MilesMom said, a male dog is likely to mark his outside territory. If you don't want him peeing on your prized plants, you could do what I do... put all of your decorative plantings in large pots and set them around. In this way, the plants are never bothered and always look nice! ;D ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have two males and neither of them mark in the house and they've just always been that way. But being a tripod, Cash pees like a girl, so I don't know if that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I haven't had a boy yet but my girl likes to mark outside. She did pee on her blanket once in the house but that was it. 

The only one thing I'd like to point out though is your girls being spayed. Spaying should be done NOT earlier than 3 months after her heat! 
Someone here on the forum has been informed wrong by her vet and her girl has been spayed 4 weeks after her heat. She had a full phantom pregnancy after that which could have been avoided if it has been done at the correct time. I hope you will look into this too.


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. I have no problem with them marking outside, it happens its part of who they are, and yes my female marks outside occasionally but she doesn't do it in the house thank goodness. Since I haven't had a male dog before I have just heard the horror stories from people who had unneutered dogs that marked everywhere in the house. You all have given me hope that it doesn't always happen like that. 

Adrino, thank you for the reminder on the spaying. Abby finished her heat at the end of July and thats why we are waiting before having her spayed at the recommendation of our vet (he said to wait 2 months). I will definitely read more into this and will probably wait the full three months now just to be on the safe side, one more month isn't that big of a deal for us.
Thank you all for the advice!!


----------

